# T31X (T31A)

## ES4RZ

http://www.uz1hz.com/pacificodyssey.html
http://www.yt1ad.info/t31/index.html

----------


## RU3OW

.

----------


## UT7EV

-   -  .   .       .    -       .      YT1AD       -  .           .  .

----------


## RU3OW

5+

----------


## ES4RZ

, ..   .
    -  . 
 ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## RN3QN

.       cfm  . , .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Andy2

C.   T31      ,   ,  - .     ,    50000-70000 QSO   .

----------


## RZ0AF

,       . , ,  .    , ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

*LZ1VB:*
     -    . -   .
     ,     .

PS       ,      .  
...

----------


## RZ0AF

,  ,        ,   .  .      ?  ,   .

----------


## UR0MC

,        20-   .          -   .31         .
            ,...

----------


## RZ0AF

, ,      20.         .

----------


## UT5UY

> UT5UY, ,   ,   .      .     ,  . 
>  ,  ,      -   .      -  .   .


,    ,  ,     .       .
73,  /UT5UY/

----------


## UT7EV

.
      .             -    . .  .

----------


## RX1AL

*UT5UY*
, ,        -     ...
     ,        -
    40  80...      ...  :Smile: 
     ,   .    .     
,   .

----------


## RX1AL

> ....  Ham Radio       .        26 .


,     -  DK1RV   .   ... :wink:
     ""   .   ,  ...

----------


## RX1AL

> 30.  -   .
>    12.  .


   ,       12  10.  .
 ,  ...  .  80   0%,   40 - .
        .

----------


## UT5UY

Hi,
"  - ".   14   .
...
73,  /UT5UY, T31X/ZK3X/5W0OX Team/

----------


## UR7HA

> "  - ".   14   .


 !    .

----------


## UY0LL

,   .

----------


## RN3QN

.

----------


## RN3OG

UR3HR   ...::   UR7HTZ     3D2TZ !  :!:

----------


## UR0MC

31     .      .         .
   ,   UT5UY,  .

----------


## UR0MC

,   .      ?      .  .
  -  31   ?
:     :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

23  -   .

----------


## ES4RZ

21    + 4 = 25 .

----------


## UR0MC

T31X-T31UR Team says:
May 23, 2010 at 17:16

Ukrainian DXpeditioners left Samoa. They are late because there are some technical problems. Now they have located in Pacific Ocean for sailing during two days and two days more left. Wait in air in two days (call T31X-T31UR).

----------


## RX1AL

> RTTY ?


 ,        ,      - 50  50.
    -.

----------


## ES4RZ

,   100  .

----------


## UA3FX

,      :Sad:  .  .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,         .


 :Smile:   :Smile:  :     ,     ? ...   
 ...  :Smile: 

  -,    .

----------


## UR5XMM

-    ,      T31.
www.uz1hz.com

           ,     .25-   10        "Southern Cross       120    Kanton.  Paul Green        , ,  .    ,     Kanton`s       
     .   ,    8-10      .     .    -       .

http://www.uz1hz.com/newz.html
__________________

----------


## RZ3EM

,        Ψ             ...   ,    -   (      ..).      ... 

   UR0MC,    ,    .  ..         (DXCC MOST WANTED 50) -   !

     ,           TK9E  E4X (     !),   3Y/b, VP8/ssi, KH5/k -    -     TK  E4!

  - !    S79RRC/a  S79RRC/f       ...    2...  -     ..   ...

..    !      !

   ,

73,  RZ3EM

----------


## UT7EV

,  .     *****  ,        .  ,   YT1AD           .   -  .   . - .

----------


## rv3mi

!
 -       ..

----------

!!!

----------


## UT7EV

LZ1VB     .       .    ,  
     .     DX    -            .           .       .     .

----------


## rv6ljk

,       .    ,          ,            ,           .   ,       . ,  ,.
  .     ,   .     ,     .         .

----------


## RX1AL

,     
    ,     31.   ,      ,
        .  ,   7  
,  2 (?)    ,   4-5    31  -  
,    -         17 .    .
      .      -  !
     ,  -  .  -   ,    31 
.

----------


## RZ0AF

> ZK3X


     160?

----------


## RZ0AF

.   .

----------


## R3VA

> ,    20 ,   * T31.*
> _________________


   .....
     ZK3X.

----------


## UA9OC

...



> 14007  13:37 UTC.  QSO.


   31 ,    .  , 1 ,       10         ...

----------


## RZ0AF

!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

T31X  8  2010 .

----------


## R3VA

T31     http://www.t31a.com/
   HOX-a    .
  T31        .. CFM 
   (40; 30; 17).

P.S. -       T31X  *T31A*  ..       ,    1 .

----------


## RA3CQ

>         ...

      ?
  ,     -      .

----------


## UY1HY-home

> >         ...
> 
>       ?
>   ,     -      .


   UX2HO  .
       ,   . , 
       (  ).

----------


## rv3mi

15  - SSB
20  - CW

 #311 new one  :Smile: 

 !

----------


## rv3mi

15    ,  .

----------


## serge7

.

----------


## R3VA

T31A DX-ped     19:00 z , Log   ( 19:00z 27 )  http://www.t31a.com/log.php

----------

